# PWG DDT4 - Jan. 12th, 2013 (No spoilers outside of here please and thank you)



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

First team announced and I'm already underwhelmed.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy shit, DDT4 is in January already? Wow! And we didn't even catch FtC, hopefully they release it soon, I'm watching it unspoiled (bar the main event)...


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm guessing the teams will be 

- Briscoe Brothers
- Super Smash Bros
- Young Bucks
- RockNES Monsters
- Edwards and Strong
- Future Shock
- Generico and Omega
- Steen and Tozawa

I'd take Edwards and Strong to win the whole thing.


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

Having actually seen the last two years of DDT, i am excited for this tournament, just like KOT it showcases a dying art form in america and that is tag team wrestling.

Although PWG doesnt really have many original teams anymore, they do always find a way to get the best of the best


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PWG is known to shine with some awesome makeshift teams. New one is looking to be Strong & Edwards to possibly eat up the tag team division right now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I want Sami & Drake, 2 Husky Black Guys again, Appetite for Destruction (if Dragon somehow returns), the SSB, and the Bucks of course.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd prefer Generico & Omega to tear it up over 2 Husky Black Guys. The potential there is GRAND.

Anything with Sami Callihan will earn my stamp of approval too.

Super Smash Bros _have_ to be in it, obviously. Unless travel problems occur, they'll be here.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

How about Ricochet & Rich Swann? They're already a stabile tag team. Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd dig the high flying aces being a duo in a P-DUB-G ring. Put them vs a tandem the likes of Generico & Omega or Bucks OR Super Smash Brothers. Would OWN. :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't you fucking tease me with a Ricochet/Swann team in PWG.*


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Why will it be interesting seeing mark in PWG? I don't think Jay has ever been there without him.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Well while the Briscoes don't thrill me the possible other teams are staggering. If Generico/Omega teamed for it I would lose my shit. But whenever you throw in the almost guaranteed SSB and Young Bucks you are likely to have a damn fine tournament.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

erikstans07 said:


> Why will it be interesting seeing mark in PWG? I don't think Jay has ever been there without him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Because his character changed a lot since the last they were there. Rendeck Kong Fu in Reseda should be pretty awesome


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

EmbassyForever said:


> Because his character changed a lot since the last they were there. Rendeck Kong Fu in Reseda should be pretty awesome


no, wrong, -100 points, go to jail go directly to jail do not pass go do not collect $200


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

lol, he did ******* kung fu against tozawa last year


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Give me Generico and Omega vs Steen and Tozawa and I can die a happy man.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I doubt they'll get Omega back over for another date so soon after his last rare appearance. 

1st Dragon Gate tour of 2013 starts Jan 12th so Tozawa is unlikely and probably Ricochet/Swann too depending on if they are on that tour. *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EmbassyForever said:


> Because his character changed a lot since the last they were there. Rendeck Kong Fu in Reseda should be pretty awesome


Awesome when Reseda boos that trash.



the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed said:


> *I doubt they'll get Omega back over for another date so soon after his last rare appearance.
> 
> 1st Dragon Gate tour of 2013 starts Jan 12th so Tozawa is unlikely and probably Ricochet/Swann too depending on if they are on that tour. *


Your news crushes my hopes and dreams. 

All I want is more Kenny Omega. That's it.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Awesome when Reseda boos that trash.


mrry me bb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> mrry me bb


wens


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The CHAMP is looking for more gold. (championships should be defended, right?) Don't like O'Reilly, but (Y) nonetheless.

He's such a natural talker. Didn't think it was possible to love Adam Cole more. He's proven me wrong.

I want that celebration to take place.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:mark: I think I have a little bit of a man crush on Adam, tbh


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

London and Kendrick please.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Just so everyone can go back to being happy, the 3rd team for DDT4 is RICOCHET AND RICH SWANN!!!


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

FluxCapacitor said:


> :mark: I think I have a little bit of a man crush on Adam, tbh


Hands off. He's mine.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

enlightenedone9 said:


> Just so everyone can go back to being happy, the 3rd team for DDT4 is RICOCHET AND RICH SWANN!!!


WHAT?~!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> WHAT?~!


Yeah, PWG tweeted it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh man. Shit just got real.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

It's official via twitter!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Now things are looking up. Don't think the Briscoes will be too bad as long as they're out in the first round and they lose to a team like The Taylors to leave all the good matchups open.



Groovemachine said:


> Hands off. He's mine.


Over my dead body. :side:


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Excited to see the best tag team of the past decade in the tournament(Briscoes), along with the always capable Future Shock and the craziness of Swann and Ricochet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*and just like that PWG reclaim the position of my favourite promotion. If they book Ricochet/Swann vs Generico/ACH then I might just need to take a loan from a shady looking loan shark and fly to Reseda. I'll take them vs Generico and a competent partner though.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I was calling it, bitches! :belfield


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> Over my dead body. :side:


do I need to go find the BOLA review I wrote when I was crazy stoned that is basically "Adam Cole is so fucking sexy oh my god, also Sami Callihan is still horrid" because I will go do that


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PWG DD4 & Adam Cole Love (no ****) thread.

Maybe I'll see you there, Seabs. (yeah right. Bet you'll attend over myself. )


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> do I need to go find the BOLA review I wrote when I was crazy stoned that is basically "Adam Cole is so fucking sexy oh my god, also Sami Callihan is still horrid" because I will go do that


Yes plz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*jawbreaker's BOLA review is too good for you lot I'm afraid.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

See, you saying that means I _have_ to read it now. Post plz.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait to go to this...the last show was great, but this should be better..living in L.A has its perks. If omega is on this show it will rule

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IkeThermite (Dec 2, 2012)

Richochet is a great addition. Fun times ahead.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

Michael Elgin and Brian Cage confirmed for another team! The Unbreakable Fucking Machines!


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *and just like that PWG reclaim the position of my favourite promotion. If they book Ricochet/Swann vs Generico/ACH then I might just need to take a loan from a shady looking loan shark and fly to Reseda. I'll take them vs Generico and a competent partner though.*


ACH in PWG would be AOK with me. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brian Cage got such a lousy partner. </3


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Cage/Elgin seems like the team that will try to outdo/not get along with each other and end up fighting on the next couple of shows. The Young Bucks have also been added, which I'm totally fine with as long as they don't face The Briscoes.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Elgin better get his shit in


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

no more Elgin/Cage matches until Elgin learns to bump plz


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> no more Elgin/Cage matches until Elgin learns to bump plz


Elgin can't bump? why?


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

He can, he's just very bulky and powder keg-shaped, so it doesn't always look good. That's my personal opinion, though; I find the rest of his selling fine.

And I'm not sure when or where the Elgin dissent began, but here it is.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I was more perplexed by the Elgin praise. That was only from current ROH fans though so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*and cue another generic Elgin debate. I'mma just copy one of my Elgin posts and post it everytime this debate comes up. That or UNBREAKABLE FOR THE FUCKING WIN MOTHERFUCKERS. The 2nd one I think.

They'll be fine as long as they don't win a match. Thinking SSB won't be on the show for some reason. Need partners announced for Steen and Generico soon. Don't really want them paired together as the last team announced. Put Mack with Steen this year. Ricochet and Swann being available I guess technically improves the chances of Tozawa coming with them. I'd rather team him with Generico this time than Steen and do Steen/Mack vs Generico/Tozawa. Ideally along with Generico/Tozawa vs Ricochet/Swann. Oh god the potential for this show~! Awaits 3 Briscoes matches now.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Briscoes were eliminated early on their last DDT appearance, right? Fingers crossed for more of the same. This isn't ROH. They could get chucked off quickly. Which is for the best.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Seabs I don't mean to be rude but your gut said SSB might not be there so the latest team to be at DDT4 is last year's winner, the Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok good. Tag titles are up for grabs now. So major stuff might go down now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lmao

Awesome news though. Especially if the belts are on the line throughout the show. 2 spots left now? So hopefully Steen/X and Generico/X. Mack will be one X. No RockNES then? 

Edit: Oh god here's a thought for Generico's partner


Spoiler: not really a spoiler but SUSPENSE



RICK KNOX


*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If there is a god that watches over PWG booking, then your thought on Generico's partner needs to occur, Seabs.

or Tozawa. Both would leave me feeling :mark:


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

jawbreaker said:


> do I need to go find the BOLA review I wrote when I was crazy stoned that is basically "Adam Cole is so fucking sexy oh my god, also Sami Callihan is still horrid" because I will go do that


:mark:



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> *If there is a god that watches over PWG booking,* then your thought on Generico's partner needs to occur, Seabs.
> 
> or Tozawa. Both would leave me feeling :mark:


Excalibur?

Also, fuck this show sounds amazing just based off the teams with no matches announced. I don't like Elgin/Cage but the team has some potential I guess. If Tozawa got brought in it would confirm the greatness of this show before it actually happens.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

God of food & beverage (and commentary) maybe.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Briscoes were eliminated early on their last DDT appearance, right? Fingers crossed for more of the same. This isn't ROH. They could get chucked off quickly. Which is for the best.


You have quite the chip on your shoulder when it comes to ROH, my friend.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not really. Briscoes always have to be the attraction of the tag division for ROH which is fine given how long they've been their and their characters but they kinda suck in the ring these days (possibly always did?) which means loads of poor matches getting loads of time and attention on ROH shows. You can't seriously want to see Briscoes work 2 matches on this card over Bucks, SSB, Ricochet/Swann, etc?*


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

SSB and Strong/Edwards announced.

1 spot left, so either Steen and Generico are teaming or one of them won't be in the tournament.

God I hope your theory is wrong, Seabs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Last Chancery said:


> You have quite the chip on your shoulder when it comes to ROH, my friend.


This is news to me. I take it you're big on ROH, which is why you claim this.

Maybe I was never a Briscoes fan to begin with? b/c that would be quite accurate.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> This is news to me. I take it you're big on ROH, which is why you claim this.
> 
> Maybe I was never a Briscoes fan to begin with? b/c that would be quite accurate.


I'm not "big" on ROH, but I do attend the shows when they come to Chicago Ridge twice a year. Still a damn good show, regardless of the talent. Anyway, I said what I said of you because you kept mentioning ROH alongside your distaste for the Briscoes. Personally, I don't mind Jay and Mark being in the tournament since they're an established team and they can help put over a newbie pairing. I just think everyone around here gives shit to ROH, and unfairly at that. It's in the dumps right now, let's be honest, but you needn't mention it in every one of your posts.

And Seabs, I would not prefer to see the Briscoes over a different team, because that'd be silly! But I also don't know the reason why they're booked for this particular show. Perhaps PWG had some other teams in mind but they were booked. Or maybe they're saving some money by not flying in more costly teams, who knows for sure? At this point, I am putting my faith in the company to deliver, because the last two years, that's certainly been the case more often than not.

P.S. I definitely have a soft spot for the Briscoes. I introduced my girlfriend to wrestling with the Steenerico/Briscoes Ladder War and she became hooked on it from that point on. So, yeah, they'll always have a special place in my heart. They may not be PWG regulars or even PWG favorites, but I think they're capable of producing a good matchup when paired with the right team. Should they win that match? No way, but they're not hot garbage.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I mentioned ROH once. Other than that they only time they get mentioned by me is when the topic is ROH related.

I've seen people be FAR more harsh on the product than myself. I could be. But, they booked Generico vs Steen as the main event on their biggest show of the year. They have my attention atm. It's not gonna be the same promotion that it once was though. That's the part that crushes me the most.


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

Gotta love the hate for DEM BOYS, but fuck it. I love em and hope they get further than they did last time. Some pretty decent teams this year although its that same old same old pretty much. Doesnt mean it wont be a great show


----------



## Russian Hooligan (Oct 20, 2012)

Tanner1495 said:


> Michael Elgin and Brian Cage confirmed for another team! The Unbreakable Fucking Machines!



I love PWG!


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh man, imagine Steen and Generico teamed up and a first or second round match-up was Steenerico vs The Briscoes. That would be insane, anyone who doesn't think so has mental deficiencies.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

duttanized said:


> Oh man, imagine Steen and Generico teamed up and a first or second round match-up was Steenerico vs The Briscoes. That would be insane, anyone who doesn't think so has mental deficiencies.


It wouldn't be the same as the great 07 matches and I doubt Steen & Generico would last long as partners before beating the crap out of each other again.

And the seventh team announced is the DoJo Bros. aka Hard & Strong aka Eddie Edwards and Roderick Strong.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Had to be in it. Surprisingly, I'm into that team on paper. Or until I see Mystery Vortex. Probably b/c it gives me a chance to enjoy Eddie Edwards without being near Davey or O'Reilly. I'm down.

_*wonders if I'll get called out for voicing my opinion*_


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

KingCrash said:


> It wouldn't be the same as the great 07 matches and I doubt Steen & Generico would last long as partners before beating the crap out of each other again.
> 
> And the seventh team announced is the DoJo Bros. aka Hard & Strong aka Eddie Edwards and Roderick Strong.


You never know, although they did raise the bar for tag team wrestling as a whole during that feud. Would be awesome just for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Had to be in it. Surprisingly, I'm into that team on paper. Or until I see Mystery Vortex. Probably b/c it gives me a chance to enjoy Eddie Edwards without being near Davey or O'Reilly. I'm down.
> 
> _*wonders if I'll get called out for voicing my opinion*_


Same here. Eddie is way more bearable in tags and I'm a Strong fan so I'm hoping they're good as a team. From the MV preview they look to have great chemistry. I've kind of enjoyed Eddie in PWG so far honestly (bar the O'Reilly match). He seems really layed back and looks to be having a lot of fun in that environment which makes him better to watch.

Also, Hard & Strong is an amazing name.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eddie is a guy I want to like more. tbf, I already don't hate the guy or anything, but when he was stuck doing the whole Wolves thing I couldn't find a reason to care. Now that he's away from that in a promotion like PWG I think the rest can fall into place. Eddie's one match in Chikara last year is another good example of when he's away from ROH he seems to loosen up in the right areas. 10 minute bout vs Jigsaw was really good.

Hard & Strong. That's the perfect name for a team in PWG. They're gonna be huge.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I like Eddie. Better environment and he'd be great. He's still had some really good singles matches in ROH and his title run was good. Had some great singles matches in NOAH before they stopped drawing too. He could turn into a great worker if WWE picked him up and put him in that environment. Roddy is really stale these days and fucking sucks as a heel. I get back into him when he beats the piss out of people in PWG though so them 2 teaming sounds up my street if they work like Strong/Danielson did in PWG vs Bucks. 

DDT's schedule for Jan 2013:



DDT "SWEET DREAMS!", 27.01.2013
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

DDT "DIAMOND DUST IN NAGOYA 2013", 20.01.2013
Nagoya Telepia Hall

DDT, 12.01.2013
Osaka West District Citizen Center

DDT "NEW YEAR YOKOHAMA PRO-WRESTLING FESTIVAL", 06.01.2013
Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse

DDT "NEW YEAR'S GIFT SPECIAL", 03.01.2013
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

Click to expand...

I guess Generico must be on that tour with 2 K.Hall shows. Plus he's the champ right now and there's a show on the 12th. It's very possible he flies back between the K.Hall shows though. Out of Steen/Generico/Mack, Generico is the most likely to be missing from the show I'd say. They could have easily done this as a 2 Night Tournament in a better economic climate.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No Generico = 

Ironic that he's the guy that appears to be taken away via a tour of Japan. Should have expected this to come into play sooner than later with DDT making him their champion. He's defending vs Omega soon. Or maybe that was slated for January? Don't know the detail, I'll have to check. All depends if any future championship bouts were made and he could afford missing the DDT 1/12 show in place of DDT4.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Generico/Omega is at the end of this year. He might even be on that tour. I'm just guessing with only one team left and Generico/Steen/Mack all missing, Generico is the most likely to be missing I reckon.*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well to be honest I don't expect Steen either to be on the show. I thought he said he might be taking a break after Final Battle for a bit, and unless Tozawa or Super Dragon are on the show there's no need to shoehorn Steen in with anyone as the final team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I never knew he said that 

Does that mean from ROH too? I might get excited if they put the belt on Generico.*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

As of right now Generico's only booked for Final Battle so I don't think so. Plus with Lethal saying he's going to "fight" the winner and ROH needed all the faces they can I doubt they'd sink Lethal by having him attack Generico after Generico's big moment.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well that bit of information has me not knowing what is in store for the main event at Final Battle.

Is Super Dragon rumored to work this show too? Or is that wishful thinking


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Super Dragon to interfere at Final Battle! Mark my words!

I thought SD had finally retired now? Or maybe I read something wrong.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SUPER DRAGON BACK IN ROH? Don't get me overexcited, Bubz.

Dragon might be sporadic. Who knows with him.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

KingCrash said:


> Well to be honest I don't expect Steen either to be on the show. I thought he said he might be taking a break after Final Battle for a bit, and unless Tozawa or Super Dragon are on the show there's no need to shoehorn Steen in with anyone as the final team.


Steen signed to appear at the first TV taping of the year in ROH


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Could be his way of leaving the company/biz for a bit. Maybe a promo.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

EmbassyForever said:


> Elgin can't bump? why?


this was several days ago but:

he always looks like he's scared to get hit. he'll visibly flinch and often start jumping/falling/flipping before his opponent even connects with the move. he does the Charlie Haas thing where he looks like he's trying to find the most comfortable way to fall (though he's not as bad about it as Charlie Haas, but then, who is). I mean, I don't need him to be Ziggler out there and make every bump look real (though that would be nice) but I mean when you're wrestling a power dude, like that first Elgin/Cage match, you gotta be able to make him look good and Elgin can't really do that.

I've got no real problems with him as an overall worker but he needs to fix his bumping before he gets booked against other power guys.

back to DDT4: I most want Steen/Tozawa on account of greatest team ever, but I don't particularly care and quite honestly I'll be happy with whatever. I think Edwards/Strong is a great team because it's like, here's two butthead jocks who like to hit people really hard, bro, and let's have them do their thing, bro. beats having Edwards team with Richards, honestly.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Last Team Announced: Kevin Steen and El Generico.

Oh My God.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well it happened. Perfect timing too. Announce it on the day they killed each other in a Ladder match. Brilliant.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw kind of Steenerico coming. Not necessarily for the tournament, but I saw them tagging at some point after the 6 man tag at BOLA Night 2. I'm thinking they'll win the whole thing, with the typical "Two men who hate each other create the best tag team" storyline.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Meh. Would rather they didn't do it but I'm sure it'll be good all the same as long as they don't win.*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, was hoping for KNOXERICO, but we'll see how this goes. As long as they don't win, and as long as it doesn't lead to another Steen/Generico match I don't mind.


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

We still haven't had a blowoff to Cage/Steen, so maybe Cage costs Steenerico a match, Cage beats down Steen, and Generico comes to Steen's aid as he's a goody-goody like that, thus we have a tentative relationship going forward for Steen and Generico. Plus it sets up matches for Cage against Steen and Generico in the coming months. I'd be pretty keen to see Cage/Generico actually.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's big. Something will go down from the tandem. Either they'll implode early on or with begrudgingly make their way to the semi-finals or finals. I'll look forward to what the plan is. I'd mark for Future Shock vs Generico & Steen. Only to plant the seeds for Cole to work vs one or both of them again in the near future.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

really surprized that the final team was Steen and Generico. I am not complaining at all, but be really interested to see how this goes.

So excited for this card. Just looking at this lineup, there is no way this event could possibly suck.


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sami vs. Drake in submission or knockout only announced, it's match two in a best of three series, winner gets a title shot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DMC6162 said:


> Sami vs. Drake in submission or knockout only announced, it's match two in a best of three series, winner gets a title shot.


:mark:

Boosh. I love you PWG.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

ddog121 said:


> Last Team Announced: Kevin Steen and El Generico.
> 
> Oh My God.


Really not sure how I feel about this. After BOLA it kind of makes sense considering what happened there. Hoping they just start fighting at some point. I think reluctantly tagging together but still managing to get to the semi's or finals before self destructing would be good.



DMC6162 said:


> Sami vs. Drake in submission or knockout only announced, it's match two in a best of three series, winner gets a title shot.


Oh no. I'll be skipping this then. Sorry tbhaley.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm alone in my absolute love for Sami Callihan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Could be decent if it's short but I'm not banking on it. Sami/Cole again then?*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DMC6162 said:


> Sami vs. Drake in submission or knockout only announced, it's match two in a best of three series, winner gets a title shot.


Well if nothing else it'll be a change a pace from all the tag matches but I didn't love their first match in PWG so whatever.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Steenerico vs Swann/Ricochet pl0x


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Steenerico vs Swann/Ricochet pl0x


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Steenerico vs Swann/Ricochet pl0x


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sami vs Cole is a possibility. Got to be a lock that Callihan will win the series.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

> Sami vs Cole is a possibility. Got to be a lock that Callihan will win the series.


Would say so, though if they knew they were doing this I don't think they would have done Cole/Callihan at BOLA. I also don't know if Drake could get enough support even with Cole in full-on dick heel mode to be a main event match for a show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Could have been just a taste for fans. The BOLA match was too short. I can see a rematch occurring with more time giving them a chance to create something special.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Super Dragon displays his whacky greatness AGAIN, by putting together the GOATworthy line-up for DDT4. Steenerico reunion? :mark: Possibly vs. DemBoys in Reseda? I'm in. And what a way to troll ROHbots after they just killed each other at Final Battle. :lmao Hopefully they implode again, though, because Steen/Generico in a Guerrilla Warfare needs to happen.



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I'm alone in my absolute love for Sami Callihan.


Nah, you're not. Love Sami and his style. Should be a great match with Drake, especially with the awesome stip. Didn't even know they had a match already (trying to watch Mystery Vortex unspoiled)...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Two against the world it seems. At least on this place.

SAMI CALLIHAN :mark:

Random allegiance of marking being show. Boosh.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck the haters, I love Sami's wrestling-on-coke style, not every match needs long feeling out processes. Plus, he holds nothing back, he's legit. And his match collection from 2012 tells the entire story:

- two Generico matches
- three Fox matches
- two Finlay matches
- his CZW run in general
- BJW stuff (7/30 trios and the Strong Climb)
- his PWG stuff
- the CIMA match

And I yet need to watch the 1hr Ultraviolent Rules Ironman with Drake, and the Gargano match from EVOLVE 18.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He's been BOSS since he burst out on the scene 4+ years ago. I was hooked immediately. 

Funny to me how he was partners with Moxley in CZW, and while I LOVE Moxley/Ambrose, I always ended up preferring Callihan. People don't need to forget they both were amazing together. Not one over the other.

Only bringing that up b/c of the recently Moxley/Ambrose love. Which I am a part of. Just saying Callihan deserves credit too.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> Fuck the haters, I love Sami's wrestling-on-coke style, not every match needs long feeling out processes. Plus, he holds nothing back, he's legit. And his match collection from 2012 tells the entire story:
> 
> - two Generico matches
> - three Fox matches
> ...


Sami vs. Gargano?!

I need a piece of this EVOLVE st00f :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

So, he and Drake had a match at Mystery Vortex? Damn! Drake deserves some love too, if nothing, then for being absolutely crazy. Jesus Christ at his TOD stuuf from this year. And that punishment from Kobayashi in BJW... Fuck!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> Last but not least. El Generico and Kevin Steen will do battle with The Briscoe Brothers in the first round of DDT4!





> The Unbreakable Fucking Machines will face The Super Smash Brothers in the first round of DDT4!





> DojoBros will face Future Shock in the first round at DDT4!





> Ricochet and Rich Swann will take on The Young Bucks in the first round at DDT4!


..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hopefully Generico & Steen vs Briscoes can capture the magic they had during their stellar feud in ROH.

Champs to take out shitty Elgin please. I'd enjoy Cage owning though.

DojoBros vs Future Shock is interesting. I picked DojoBros to take the whole tournament, but I also expected Cole to at least make it to the Semi-Finals. I can see O'Reilly eating the loss here.

HIGH FLYING MADNESS is what is on tap for the Bucks vs Ricochet/Swann. Holy SHIT. :mark:


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

YES! Steenerico vs Briscoes! ONE. MORE. TIME.

I hope due to it being the first round doesn't limit it too much, should be a ton of great tension in this, probably one of my faorite feuds of all time, I was dying to see it once more with a bitter Steen/Generico.


Swann & Ricochet vs Bucks should be just crazy madness.

Dojobros vs Future Shock is pretty obvious quality.

Not a big fan of UFM vs SSB. Probably my least favorite pairing possible that could of come from all these teams. Still, these teams should bring it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm excited on the prospect of Cage working with Smash Bros. I really am. I can see Cage's power dynamic meshing well vs both Uno & Stupefied. Even Elgin should have a spot to annihilate them. Especially Stup. He's gonna eat a stiff powerbomb, I'm sure. Let Elgin work in small doses. Cage, who benefits from working with a grand opponent himself, can work the majority. Right team should go over anyways. I could see The Unbreakable Fucking Machines splitting after this and working another match vs each other. Which I'm for in the prospect of putting Cage over and into the World Championship scene.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Actually looking forward to Swannochet/Bucks the most.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

They're calling Swann & Ricochet The Inner-City Machineguns.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

Nothing like PADUCAH, KENTUCKY to scream out "inner-city" society for Ricochet.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, holy shit is all I say. So much win in the first round. 

my prediction for the Finals: Future Shock vs. The Super Smash Bros

Their match from this year's DDT4 was brilliant, and just imagine if they meet in the Finals... :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This show is gonna be off the charts. Steenerico was the best thing they could have done with Briscoes. Hopefully it's a massive brawl ala 07. Steen and Generico both despise them so they working together dynamic can work with a common enemy to despose of before desposing of each other. SSB are beating Elgin/Cage. FS/DojoBros is interesting. I figured DojoBros would go far in this but Cole's the champ. I guess O'Reilly can take the fall but I wouldn't be shocked if FS won it. ICMG need to beat Bucks. NEED more than one match from them. Them vs Steenerico in the Semi would be sweet with either facing SSB in the final. Thinking we'll see SSB drop the belts in a Semi here. Maybe even a double title change. Fuck this show looks so good. No reason why nearly every match shouldn't be great and it's impossible to call. Now the difficult task of remaining spoiler free for the show before it's released.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't see the Bucks losing in the Round 1 again.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I can. They've done everything possible in PWG for the tag scene and if ICMG want/can work more then one match then the Bucks will see an early exit. Would love to see Steenerico/SSB in a semi final round.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bucks can get away with a first round loss at this point. They don't really need to progress but Ricochet/Swann wont be at every show so giving them an extra match or two is better.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing card so far $_$


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Hopefully the Briscoes win, no point of flying them in to have them lose. I feel like the team of Elgin and Cage will implode causing them to lose in the first round.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

duttanized said:


> Hopefully the Briscoes win, no point of flying them in to have them lose. I feel like the team of Elgin and Cage will implode causing them to lose in the first round.


what is this "hopefully the Briscoes win" bullshit

also this "no point of flying them in to have them lose" bullshit, of the sixteen dudes booked for this show I think maaaaybe three aren't fly-ins (not sure about Cage). lots of fly-ins are going to be one and done. the Briscoes aren't special, unless you count "shittiest team in the thing" as being special.

other things: Sami Callihan is dreadful and it's not because he doesn't do "feeling out processes," it's because he has silly offense, bumps like a clown, paces his matches abysmally, isn't fun to watch, doesn't have a character, and generally is bad at most things (except INTENSITY but Davey Richards does that so it's not good right?)

Steenerico teaming is great and I want them to be back together forever, that BOLA six-man is my MOTY and should be proof forever that PWG has better storytelling than any other company and that you don't need fancy video packages for that. I don't even care whether them teaming is super logical, I just want it to happen forever, and I'm confident they'll figure out a way to make it work logically, I'm not going to judge before I've seen it. Also it's been so fucking long since there was a Steenerico/Briscoes match that I feel like they might remember that they're supposed to have good matches together, which could be the one saving grace of the Briscoes wrestling at all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sami is a cokehead fiend who loves switchblades. That's his gimmick.

:mark:


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Will be rewatching DDT4 2011 and 2010 early in the New Year to get ready.


----------



## MauricioxD (Dec 15, 2010)

_Steen and Tozawa, great team._


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tournament Predictions:
Inner-City Machine Guns def. Young Bucks
Super Smash Brothers def. Unbreakable Fucking Machines
Steenerico def. Briscoes
Future Shock def. DojoBros

Second Round:
Steenerico def. Inner City Machine Guns
Future Shock def. Super Smash Brothers

Finals:
Steenerico def. Future Shock

I figure they have to keep Cole Vs. Steen going and them facing in the finals is a good way to do it.


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

@OfficialPWG
Some unfortunate news for DDT4. El Generico informed me two days ago that he is injured and will not be able to make the tournament. 

@OfficialPWG
Kevin Steen will now be teaming with Willie Mack in the tournament. 

God dammit I want Tozawa


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

meh. Mack isn't a great replacement, but not horrible either.

so I'd have Briscoe's, Futureshock, Young Bucks, and Super Smash Brothers win the first round match-ups.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The spoken original plan happens after all :lol

I wanted Tozawa or OMEGA. I can see Steen & Mack toppling Briscoes in round one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*First I wasn't crazy about them teaming. Then they announce it and I come around to the idea, especially Steenerico/Briscoes. Now they take it away from me again.

Grrrrrrr :darkbarry*


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright now a change to my predictions:
Inner-City Machine Guns def. Young Bucks 
Super Smash Brothers def. Unbreakable Fucking Machines
Steen/Mack def. Briscoes
Future Shock def. DojoBros

Future Shock def. Steen/Mack
Inner-City Machine Guns def. Super Smash Brothers

Inner-City Machine Guns def. Future Shock (Ricochet pins Adam Cole)


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Sucks that Generico's injured but Mack should be fine as Steen's partner and still think they'll bounce the Briscoes early.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm certain a loss for the Briscoes in round one is a lock. Even with the partner change for Steen.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

> PWG @OfficialPWG
> Even though he's injured, El Generico insists on being at PWG for DDT4! He's back in the tournament with Kevin Steen!


https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/288948724800057344


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

WHAT? Didn't he just sign with WWE?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Those people. Thoooooooose people. 

Generico signed with WWE? When the fuck did this happen?*


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

It's probably his farewell match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

It's not confirmed yet, just a rumor that they might have a deal with him apparently.

Anyway, if Generico is back in the tournament then fuck yes @ that. Steen teaming with Mack hasn't got half the appeal as a Steenerico team trying to put their differences aside.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Should be noted that these are very strong rumors compared to when people were recently talking that he might be on his way to TNA for X-Division tapings.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

His signing may all just be rumours but I'm leaning toward there being truth in this one. The source for this isn't one I've heard about as having a track record for faking stories or jumping to unwarranted conclusions. :hmm:

Anyway, glad he's now back for DDT4.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Their is also a strong rumor of him signing with WWE. he might be back in DDT cause the X division taping would have been on the same day but if he went to the E they might be allowing him to have his one last send off at PWG. i would rather see Generico in TNA then WWE.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Working injured at this event after originally pulling out screams farewell. Shame but good on him.*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I had no internet for a day or two and then come online and find out Generico signed with WWE. :O It should also be noted Steen got injured recently at an ROH event and will still work the shows. All signs point to the rumors being true.

Being greedy I have mixed feelings about Generico not working the independents anymore but cautiously optimistic that he's talented enough to succeed in WWE.

There won't be a dry eye in The Reseda.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

geraldinhio said:


> I had no internet for a day or two and then come online and find out Generico signed with WWE. :O It should also be noted Steen got injured recently at an ROH event and will still work the shows. All signs point to the rumors being true.
> 
> Being greedy I have mixed feelings about Generico not working the independents anymore but cautiously optimistic that he's talented enough to succeed in WWE.
> 
> There won't be a dry eye in The Reseda.


Yeah this will be the first ippv i buy because it all points to it being his last indy match.

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish PWG did iPPV. You'll just have to wait for the DVD like everyone else.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

I'm glad there is some discussion of Generico being signed in here because whoever moved the GENERICO GETS SIGNED thread out of the other wrestling section is a fool. Just because it had WWE in the title...I was much more interested in seeing Indy fans reaction and now its kinda meh. But I digress.

Generico and Steen back together for a PWG farewell. Awesome. My money says it ends with a nut shot and a chair shot. Also if Generico knew he were going to debut in the WWE unmasked it'd be sick if Steen ripped it off at the end of DDT4.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Generico being signed would be incredible, and he more than deserves it. He deserves the paychecks and the early retirement, because at his current rate -- regardless of how safe he is known to be -- he wouldn't make it past 40. A crazy bumper/seller like Generico would be well-served going to the more cautionary, more padded, more career-friendly WWE.

Anyone know of Steen/Generico's injuries? Is it possible Generico was never injured in the first place, and just pulled out of the show as a precaution for his signing? Then, when he got permission to finish his dates (as WWE allows its indy signees), he put himself back on DDT4?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

god this show is going to be so awesome.

Already got a spot on my shelf reserved for the dvd.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomorrow. Ohhhhhhh yeah.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If it isn't already obvious then no spoilers outside of this thread until it's released.*


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah definitely gonna' watch this unspoiled.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Its going to be an excruciating wait for the show to be released! The tournament by itself looks off the charts and now with it potentially being Generico's last indy event its just incredible. How fitting as well that he will be teaming with Steen at his last show before the big E!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

MarkL316 said:


> Its going to be an excruciating wait for the show to be released! The tournament by itself looks off the charts and now with it potentially being Generico's last indy event its just incredible. *How fitting as well that he will be teaming with Steen at his last show before the big E!*


Yeah, seems to good to be true tbh. The Reseda crowd should be awesome for it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought Generico was off of this show and Willie Mack is Steen's partner. 



_(that's not a spoiler either, btw)_


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

pwg twitter said a few days back that El Generico is back in and that Willie Mack will be working a singles match on the card.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well hot damn. That upped my interest 100x more.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Last chance to leave thread. Results:



Spoiler: DDT4 results






> 1. The Young Bucks over the Ricochet & Swann via roll-up.
> 
> 2. Elgin & Cage over SSB to win the tag titles via Elgin Bomb.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: opinion



BS


...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome show. I was refreshing twitter every 2-3 minutes looking for updates. As I said, I already have a spot on my dvd shelf emarked for this event.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Was at the show last night....all the first round matches were four stars minumim...drake sami was brutal. And the ending was emotional. One of the best pwg shows ever, and ive been to a lot


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I am getting this so hard.

Need to hear what Generico has to say.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

peep4life said:


> Was at the show last night....all the first round matches were four stars minumim...drake sami was brutal. And the ending was emotional. One of the best pwg shows ever, and ive been to a lot


Just what I wanted to hear! Not going to lie I am going to be as emotional as hell when Generico speaks!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

peep4life said:


> Was at the show last night....all the first round matches were four stars minumim...drake sami was brutal. And the ending was emotional. One of the best pwg shows ever, and ive been to a lot





Spoiler: QUESTION



Be honest, did Generico use his real voice when speaking or was he still in character even for the departure? I want this to be the only exception where he finally didn't speak broken spanglish.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So tempted to click those results. I think I can be tough and not click it though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

while I would love to go 2 months spoiler free, it's just not realistic for me in this day and age.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

is this not getting released until march?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's possible. Seems to be the general PWG release for events is about 2 months following each.

Fingers crossed for sooner.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Damn, that sucks.

Just ordered it, though. Gonna be my first indy DVD.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm with everyone on this one. Might buy this just for the emotional type of night it was. Super shitty that we gotta wait a month or two to get it but the previews should be satisfying enough.


----------



## Adam_Cole (Feb 24, 2013)

ICMG vs. Young Bucks - ****
SSB vs. UFM - ***1/2
Future Shock vs. Dojo Bros - ***1/2
Steenerico vs. Briscoe Bros - ***1/4
UFM vs. Young Bucks - ****1/4
Stenerico vs. Future Shock - ***1/2
Willie Mack vs. B-Boy - ***
Knockaut or Submission only: Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - ****
Young Bucks vs. Steenerico - ****
Retirement of Generico - ***** (((( 

Overall: 9/10 - AWESOME SHOW!


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

peep4life said:


> Was at the show last night....all the first round matches were four stars minumim


yeah especially the one where Player Uno got hurt. Def. up there for GOAT match.

/sarcasm

The show was one of PWG's worst in a long long time. Outside of Bucks/ICMG there wasn't a really good match. I'm sure the plan was to have Bucks/SSB in the second round and what a disappointment that Uno got hurt.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

bigbuxxx said:


> yeah especially the one where Player Uno got hurt. Def. up there for GOAT match.
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> The show was one of PWG's worst in a long long time. Outside of Bucks/ICMG there wasn't a really good match. I'm sure the plan was to have Bucks/SSB in the second round and what a disappointment that Uno got hurt.


Obviously the live atmosphere and beers may have effected my love for the matches...obviously people still like the show..cant have perfection all the time


----------



## Mr.Guerrilla (Mar 9, 2013)

Great show, loved it! PWG is THE BEST wrestling company in the US.

Young Bucks stole the show. They wrestled 3 great matches.
Generico's speech was really touching, I almost cried. 
I don't really know why people hated the Sami-Drake match? It was pretty good to me, can't wait to see Guerrilla Warfare match between these two.


----------

